# Condition of Rhett's coat



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I am confused by my Rhett's coat. He has always had a beautiful silky shing black coat. But now he seems to be dusty???!!! No matter how much I brush him(2 times a day) and bathing every 10 days he seems to be a dusty blackish blue.. No dandruff but just different... As soon as I get home I will take a picture and post it... Suggestions ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you made any changes to his diet recently? the general belief seems to be that there should be enough oil in the diet to help keep hair shiny.

please note that i don't necessarily subscribe to that, as i had two lowchen with very different hair (lowchens have hair, not fur, at least according to knowledgeable breeders) who ate the same food. but it is what i've heard.

i do know from personal experience, however, that a vitamin shortage in humans can affect hair growth/loss. so i'd look at diet first.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Could he be changing colour? How old is he? Perhaps he is changing from black to gray or blue.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Could he be changing colour? How old is he? Perhaps he is changing from black to gray or blue.


I was gonna say that, but was waiting to see if a breeder would agree  hehehe
Rhett might be a blue! I love blue poodles ! I think they are gorgeous, if Rhett is a young dog that could be it... They are born black and lighten 
Look at how pretty they are. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

He is eating Wilderness Freedom grain free. With a soft scrambled egg once a week. He is just a year old. I am not sure about a coat change to adult, but a color change could be a possibility. I will have read up on his pedigree. It can be sooo hard to tell. What ever the color he ends up being I love him with all of my heart 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Post a picture!  that may help someone see if it looks like he is fading or not...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree he could be fading to blue. I know someone with a spoo who was sold as a black, but the dog is definitely blue. When you look at Lily and that dog next to each other you can see the difference. They are about the same age and started out about the same color, but now look different. 

One other possibility is that he is sun lightened from being out in the summer sun. Black usually oxidizes to a rusty color when black is wet and in the sun, but this summer I have bracelets on Lily and they look faded gray (blue) on the surface, but when you flip the hair up it is black underneath. She swims in our pool and then has to stay outside to dry so i think she is a little bleached.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well the mystery is solved!! I did research and he has several " blues" in his family. The vet ran some blood work to make sure there was nothing systemically amiss, he is in perfect health. He is also starting his coat change so hence all of the weird hair and fading at the same time.. My vet must love me for being a slightly paranoid puppy mom! Lol!! No if he would slow down in daylight when I have my phone to get some pictures of my handsome "blue" boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How fun, blues are pretty. Post a picture when you get the chance. Now you will have two pups clearing.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so excited for u!!! Blues are awesome!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so blue coats are not shiny? very interesting.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I guess I am so used to him being black that he seems dusty compared to now.. Also with his coat changing from puppy soft to a courser adult hair it makes it look that way.. It was a long vet visit lol.. So as Ct Girl said now I have 2 boys clearing.. Rhett to blue and his toy brother Jippy to silver... Toss in an almost 8 year old I will be changing to silver as well!!! That goodness for hairdressers!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I will be getting the big guys picture today as it is bath day for him!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

